# Starz HD



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I haven't seen any mention of STARZ HD. Does E even carry it? Directv carries it I know.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I haven't seen any mention of STARZ HD. Does E even carry it? Directv carries it I know.


Yes.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It was one of the 1st MPEG 4 channels to go up. It took a while to get it working well. There was all kinda B'in on the forums about what it looked like for the 1st couple of months.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah it looks really good now...i record a lot off it to the external (love that option)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes. The Denver area has had it for some time now.


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

but Dish only have 1 Starz HD while DirecTV has 5 Starz HDs

Starz East HD
Starz West HD
Starz Kids & Family HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

D*HR-20 said:


> but Dish only have 1 Starz HD while DirecTV has 5 Starz HDs
> 
> Starz East HD
> Starz West HD
> ...


Glad you guys finally got some HD...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

D*HR-20 said:


> but Dish only have 1 Starz HD while DirecTV has 5 Starz HDs
> 
> Starz East HD
> Starz West HD
> ...


how do those channels look? do they all look good, or stretchy?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

texaswolf said:


> how do those channels look? do they all look good, or stretchy?


They all look good to me and not stretched.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

D*HR-20 said:


> but Dish only have 1 Starz HD while DirecTV has 5 Starz HDs
> 
> Starz East HD
> Starz West HD
> ...


No Starz cinema? Great documentaris?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> No Starz cinema? Great documentaris?


You need to ask Starz that question since they don't provide a HD version of that channel.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

It was announced a couple of months ago that D* will have 3 exclusive Starz HD channels. THAT really pisses me off.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> It was announced a couple of months ago that D* will have 3 exclusive Starz HD channels. THAT really pisses me off.


I haven't see they were exclusive to D*, in fact the Starz web site lists all these HD channels and says to call your cable or satellite provider to get them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

E* better not get more Starz channels before they get SciFi!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

It was not announced on D*'s site, nor Starz'. It was on AoTS' "The Feed" a couple of months ago. Probably August or Sept., I still had my Homezone and ATT/Dish said that they were always battling to get us the best line up of channels.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> It was not announced on D*'s site, nor Starz'. It was on AoTS' "The Feed" a couple of months ago. Probably August or Sept., I still had my Homezone and ATT/Dish said that they were always battling to get us the best line up of channels.


It was on the what?


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> It was on the what?


AoTS is "Attack of The Show" on G4 (191) M - F 7pm and 11pm ET. Yeah, it's crap, G4 ruined Tech TV. But, it is the only current daily news show on TV for tech, gaming, and whatnot.


----------

